# reverse osmosis in planted aquarium?



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

Are the parameters posted what you are getting from the RO water??? If so there might be a dirty filter or something. You should be getting GH and KH at 0 ppms.

BTW I use RO water in my planted tank. You just need to add back nutrients.


----------



## flyfisher (Apr 3, 2005)

SORRY FOR NOT BEING TOTALLY CLEAR... These are my current readings in the tank . I have not yet begun to use RO water. :icon_redf


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

you don't need RO. GH/KH is pretty soft. 5ppm PO4 is a little high but won't necessarily cause any problems.


----------



## flyfisher (Apr 3, 2005)

yeah, I noticed my phosphates go up after I used A marc Weiss product called Amazon ??? It's like a Black water extract.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

I would ditch that product.


----------



## flyfisher (Apr 3, 2005)

Totally agree. If you read the label it sounds like a miracle cure all. Back to fluorish


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

flyfisher said:


> If you read the label it sounds like a miracle cure all.


LOL. that's what snake oil is capable of, right? :icon_bigg


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I hate that stuff, I still want my 30$ back from 15 years ago when they claimed it's grow weeds and cure algae, it has never done a thing.
Snake oil if there ever was some. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Laith (Jul 7, 2004)

Just for fun I went to his website and found a product called Immuno-Vital Freshwater. How's this for a laugh!:

http://www.marcweissco.com/Immuno-Vital Freshwater.pdf

My favorite is 

"Enhances beneficial microbes that compete with disease organisms"

and

"facilitates transport of Oxygen to cells"...


----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

> "facilitates transport of Oxygen to cells"...


[SARCASM] sure it does! it creates a new system of tubes and pumps called a "circulatory system" that transports Oxygen to the cells and wastes away. That stuff is an absolute miracle of science! I honestly don't know how fish survive without this newfangled "circulatory system" thing.[/SARCASM]

at least it doesn't claim to protect the fish from the ever vigilant "free radicals"

Oqsy


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Back to RO water, 
I'd not bother unless you have high Cu or arsenic etc.
Some fish and breeding might provide a reason, but plants don't give a hoot as a rule. Over many years, I've run into 2-3 x where folks actually warranted their use. That is out of many 1000's of folks. It's extremely rare and mostly related to Cu levels in their tap and one or two cases where they used salty well water.

Why take nutrients out and then add it back again?
Seems like you just want to make more work for yourself without any gain.
RO water taste good, that's what mine is for, to heck with the plants

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## flyfisher (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for your honesty. as I said I just had the Ro unit hanging in the garage and the guy at the shop swears thats the way to go. I am definetly not looking to install a fifth wheel on my system.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

Oqsy said:


> [SARCASM] sure it does! it creates a new system of tubes and pumps called a "circulatory system" that transports Oxygen to the cells and wastes away. That stuff is an absolute miracle of science! I honestly don't know how fish survive without this newfangled "circulatory system" thing.[/SARCASM]
> 
> at least it doesn't claim to protect the fish from the ever vigilant "free radicals"
> 
> Oqsy


I'm really sold on this stuff!!! I want to buy a 55 GAL drum and sell it as " Aquaphish's Magic Tonic". Directions will read: Simply add a few drops into the tank to improve the Circulatory system of you fish!!! Then add a few to your scalp and rub in well to stimulate and Oxygenate your scalp for a new beautiful new head of hair!!!

CAUTION!!! DO NOT USE IN EXECSS!!! YOUR NEW HEAD OF HAIR MAY START TO LOOK LIKE JAVA MOSS!!!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

flyfisher said:


> Thanks for your honesty. as I said I just had the Ro unit hanging in the garage and the guy at the shop swears thats the way to go. I am definetly not looking to install a fifth wheel on my system.


Let him swear all day long while you quietly bring in lots of plants in the hard foul tap water. It'll kill him.

I do it all the time, saltwater also. Really burns them. 
Then they see the nice aquascape as well.

Use the RO for drinking water, get some good use out of it.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## KevinC (May 24, 2004)

plantbrain said:


> Use the RO for drinking water, get some good use out of it.
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


I don't think regularly drinking RO/DI water is a great idea - it is "anti-Gatorade" - almost no electrolytes. Certainly not the way to rehydrate after vigorous exercise! In small doses it is OK. If used to make coffee, Kool-Aid, tea, maybe fine. Also, if the RO membrane is compromised, you could end up with some nasty microorganisms growing in it (since chlorine is removed). I know fluoride is controversial to some, but RO/DI also has no fluoride.

One of the bottled waters on the market is RO/DI that has electrolytes added back into it (Dasani). At least part of their reasoning is that no matter what local water source they use, the water will always taste the same. I don't know of any commercial bottled water brands that are RO/DI (yes, you can get the generic gallon jugs at the store, but I don't think they are labeled for drinking are they?)

Otherwise I totally agree with Tom - in most cases the tap water you have will be fine for most aquarium fish and plants.

Kevin


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Most folks get *plenty of salts in their food*, I doubt RO water will make any issues for most folks

They add Ca, Mg, SO4 to tap waters etc for taste, not electrolytes.

When I do long bike rides, I bring a gatorade like drink, but I'm sweating out salt and not eating salt laden food.

Unless you do endurance type sports or remove salt from foods and avoid it, it's unlikely Tap vs RO is going to make any significant issues for anyone healthwise.

Relative to all the sources of salts we eat, tap water is way way down on the list. 


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

You're right Tom. I used to work for a company that had an RO fill station. People would come in looking for spring water because "all the minerals are removed from RO." The truth is - if you are counting on water to provide you with the minerals you need - you're in big trouble. 

I have been drinking RO so long I can't stand the taste of anything else. My dad says I'm a water snob, but some people who drink skim milk can't stand the taste of whole. Diet soda vs. regular. Same thing.


----------



## KevinC (May 24, 2004)

First, I don't want to say "don't drink RO/DI water ever" - for most people it is neither better or worse than tap water. But I don't think it is worth the cost solely to provide drinking water. I seriously doubt it provides any health benefits over ordinary municipal tap water.

*I'll concede that (1) if you have an RO/DI unit for other reasons (like saltwater tanks), (2) you are an otherwise healthy adult, and (3) you don't like your tap water taste, go ahead and use it for drinking water, but consider something else for after vigorous exercise.*

If you don't like your tap water taste, or it has "cosmetic" issues like high iron content, don't necessarily go buy an RO/DI unit if a carbon filter will fix it or if a water softener will fix it (both are cheaper than the RO/DI for the same size system).

If you have children, seriously consider giving them tap water so they get the benefits of fluoride for their teeth. Anecdotal story: Until I was 9 we lived on a city water system and I had no cavities (I did go to the dentist regularly). Moved and started on a well system and I had my first cavities within four years! RO is even more corrosive than tap water and will leach ions from whatever it contacts - this includes glass containers and teeth.

Also, young children and the elderly are often the ones who die from exposure to microorganisms in drinking water. Residual chlorine and chloramine in tap water keeps bugs at bay - if you are using RO, there is the possibility for contamination by microorganisms.

Required planted tank reference: If it is good enough for your fish/plants, why isn't it good enough for you to drink? The only reason I can see is taste - not health. 

If I remember, bottled water sales surpassed soda for the first time last year. Many of these companies make a lot of money minimally treating tap water, putting it in a bottle, and selling it to you (read the label for the source sometime - many are municipal!). The same can be said for those selling household water treatment systems - (long story of run-in with sales person omitted) the sales person may make all kinds of claims (and inaccurate measurements) to try and sell the product.

I'm not trying to swear anyone off drinking RO water - just showing the other side. 

Kevin


----------



## hueyn (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi All,

Don't mean to hijack this thread but a quick little question from a newbie if you don't mind

I use city water, ph 8.4 out of tap, gH 3, kH 11, and the ph climbs to 8.8 when off-gased. Do I need RO for a planted tank?

Thanks
HueyN


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

hueyn said:


> Do I need RO for a planted tank?


No you don't. Use CO2 to grow plants better (and bring the pH down a little as as result).


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Kevin, you said something very truem, marketing of bottled water is why many fear the tap water. Our tap water is pretty darn good in the USA.

But the tap water companies do not market and advertize agressively, nor do they have the profit margin of 1$ per 20 oz!
Hehe, you think gas cost a lot

I'm not so sure RO is needed for most marine applications, it'll help in reef applications at higher light levels and with some SPS. I've seen many nice tanks done with tap water and I've yet to have any related tap water issues with my marine tanks.

If you want to try and limit nutrients, then RO can help, but that rides the razor's edge in virtually all cases. Some feel it makes for a bnetter reference, but for many, I think the hassle is far more an issue than what is ever gained.

But like bottled water, the aquarium industry and vendors have agressively lobbied for the use of RO filters.

But like the tap water, there's nothing wrong with the tap except in rare cases with breeding certain fish, SPS marine tanks etc.

Some folks have issues with Flouride, some feel it is good. 
You are correct as far as adding a carbon filter of the home line for taste issues, that takes care of most things there.
Cheaper too.

That's what I install and change the carbon every month or two.
Again, you are correct about kids and older folks and health risk. 

But, do we need an RO for the tank?

Again, most are finally in agreement after intense lobbying from me for close to a decade about plants not needing, nor preferring soft water and PO4 etc not causing algae, the main thing folks selling them suggested at the time and still every so often I get a few that think that PO4 causes algae in planted tanks.

We still live in a world that is left with many myths about planted tanks.
They will take many years to kill them.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## spinjector (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow I know a guy at Roswell Park that does cancer research. I wonder if he knows about this stuff? It could be the cure for cancer! :icon_idea


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

spinjector said:


> Wow I know a guy at Roswell Park that does cancer research. I wonder if he knows about this stuff? It could be the cure for cancer! :icon_idea


Naw, just protection from lack of enforcement of water treatment regulations... Which is why I drink RO.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Excellent sitre for water and drinking:
http://www.ioe.ucla.edu/publications/report01/BottledWater.htm

Here's a good link for water quackery:

http://www.chem1.com/CQ/wonkywater.html

http://www.chem1.com/CQ/

I was a certified treatment plant operator for potable drinking water in a past life, suppose I still am

These clowns would try and sell us all sorts of snake oil.

Aquatic Plants don't care

Regards, 
Tom Barr 

3rd annual Plant Fest July 8-14th 2005!
[email protected] Get connected
www.BarrReport.com Get the information


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

Problem is one word here in Canada... Walkerton. And there are horror stories in the U.S. too. Municipal water is - as a rule - fine. But talk about the fox guarding the chicken coop. Plenty of environmental accidents all over North America. I am NOT one of those paranoid government X-file weirdos. But when it comes to environmental policing I just feel it is best to watch your back. It's pretty low on the priority list...


----------



## spinjector (Mar 20, 2005)

GTApuffgal said:


> Naw, just protection from lack of enforcement of water treatment regulations... Which is why I drink RO.


Sorry - I was trying to make a joke about the Marc Weiss product spoken of earlier in the thread... :icon_bigg

Just so I don't sound like too much of a dork, it should have gone like this:




Laith said:


> Just for fun I went to his website and found a product called Immuno-Vital Freshwater. How's this for a laugh!:
> 
> http://www.marcweissco.com/Immuno-Vital Freshwater.pdf
> 
> ...


Wow I know a guy at Roswell Park that does cancer research. I wonder if he knows about this stuff? It could be the cure for cancer!

- there does that make more sense? =-)


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

I just purchased a RO/DI filter for aquarium use mainly for the SW tank that I plan on setting up in the future, but also for the planted tank that I have now. My concerns weren't based on chlorine, flouride, etc. It was based on the fact that algae production was somewhat out of control in my tank. A couple of months ago, I switched to store bought RO water (Deer Park), and since then, the algae issues have gone down quite considerably. I read several interesting articles on the Internet about this phenomina and one of the possible fixes was using RO. I am not going to sit here and say that it has fixed all of my problems, but I will say that my tank is looking better then it ever has before.

One of the things that drew attention to the water being one of the major sources of my problems was a build up of granular particles in my water lines. These granuals do not appear to be dirt or rocks but rather some type of added chemical/nutrient/mineral into the water system. You know that if you are seeing granuals the size of sand, that there are much smaller particles that you are not seeing.

To make a long story short, I have switched to RO and I am happy with that decision (enough so to go out and buy a RO/DI unit).


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

Gotcha Spinjector! It does a bit more sense now... ;-)


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I do not think there is anything wrong with using RO, but I am saying it does not help if you have addressed the other parameters. 

When folks switch over to rO or do some change, it's for reason.
They tend to tend their tanks more and that, rather than the RO water is typically the cause.

Few aquarist use controls nor have good parameters to begin with to test things. I back track and try and reproduce a bad tank with tap water.
To date, I have been unable to do so with dozen or so tap waters varying over a very wide range.

If RO causes less problems, specifically you need to ask why and see if that is true rather than merely going on acceptance/belief/faith.

Do you have any suggestions as to why RO is better versus tap water?
Seems odd to removes the KH/GH and then have to add it back.

If you assume that there is something bad in the tap besides KH and GH, then adding a blend of the Tap should causes issues as well?

If not, then it is KH or GH.

So then you get things narrowed down.
Then you are saying that plants do better and algae is caused by harder water.

I can tell you frankly this is patently incorrect.

So what do you think causes the bebefits beside behavioral changes, KH, GH?

Can you rule out changes in the CO2 over that time? Can you rule out better maintenance over those time peroids honestly? Did you really rework the tank when you made the change? Once a tank gets balanced after a rework, it can do much better, but that has little to do with the tap/RO.

Speculation runs rampant in this hobby. Consider the possibilities. Correlation does not imply causation.

I've been around with the KH/GH issue and know the effects there very well.
So then it becomes an issue of Cu, As, Salinity. Organics? Not likely in the tap......

I'd look and see what you can find that seems reasonable, ruling things out is a long process but then you narrow down the speculation and know what things are not and then plan accordingly.

As I said at the start, there is nothign wrong with RO and adding the GH/KH back, but I am saying it's not needed except in highly rare cases.
If you have issues, I'd look elsewhere, not at the RO/tap. If you need it for yourself, or for a marine tank or for fish, no harm there. You already have it, may as well use it.

Regards, 
Tom Barr









Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## g8wayg8r (Dec 24, 2003)

In my early tank days when nothing seems to work because I was impatient I tried some RO water from the local salty fish store and the grocery. Neither one of them had pH or ammonium appreciably different from my tap water. I guess the stages and the type of filter both are using are setup more for volume and taste than efficiency. So, when somebody tells me they can use tap water in the salt water tank, I've seen quite a few at my local salty fish store that look AOK. 

Good thing I don't need it and my tap water is somewhat soft.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I've always used tap for my marine tanks, no complaints here.
Of course I have plenty of marine plants added these days

SPS's and very high light tanks will benefit with marine tanks I think, some do not like to do water changes so many things can influence their make up water when they do add it. 

If they did frequent water changes, the effects are less pronounced, but salt cost a fair amount for large marine tanks.

But every reef loves a 70% water change! Why replace KH, Ca, and all the nutrients with costly things when a simple good old water change will do the trick?

On smaller reefs, this works great.

PO4 is the main issue with tap for marine tanks. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## endparenthesis (Jul 13, 2004)

Spending money to pull all the nutrients out of the water and then spending more money to put them all back in afterwards just sounds like too much money and work to me.


----------



## bigguy05641 (Nov 19, 2005)

Well I think I am going to try using ro water on my planted hex, in an attempt to starve algae of phosphorous. I've heard if I keep using roughly 10% tap water, the fish will not suffer loss of nutrients, minerals,etc. Anyone agree or disagree with that? I've got the ro filter already cuz I use it in my reef tank. Steve


----------



## TWood (Nov 1, 2005)

I think it depends on where you live. I just moved from the red zone to the green zone on the map below, and RO became a must-have.


----------



## Cheese Sandwich (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm thinking that RO is a good route to go because it provides a consistent & predictable starting point re water chemistry - that is, when you make a new batch of water, as long as you follow the script re starting with RO water then dosing it, then you know exactly what's going into your tank, and it's the same every time (without constantly having to test). You needn't worry about fluctuations in tap parameters, nor about icky stuff that your tests don't measure.


----------



## sarahbobarah (May 20, 2005)

So, in order to grow plants that require soft water, would RO then be a beneficial addition?


----------



## deleted_user_4 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm here in Sunny Southern California, and we have brick-hard water, with a pH anywhere between 8.6 and 9.2. It's pretty crazy. 

My goldfish at home don't seem to mind AquaSafe'd tap water, but then goldfish don't really mind much of anything as long as the water isn't too warm and they have stuff to eat. 

At my office though, different story. We have old pipes in here and the tap water is even harder (resulting in an even higher pH) than at my house. I would love to use tap water if I could, but my office fish would have to be pretty badass (or saltwater) to survive those conditions. I already accidentally killed a batch of guppies with this office water. 

I have no real choice except to use RO water and add stuff back in. Luckily for me, we have in-sink (not N-Sync) drinking water dispensers that dispense RO water. I had that stuff tested just to make sure, and there's absolutely no detectable ANYTHING in the water. It's a little on the soft side, but I think it's easier to add stuff to "clean" water than to take stuff out of "dirty" water.


----------



## matrixxr4wd (Mar 19, 2006)

The whole planted tank thing is still quite new to me. I've heard the hype and the not-so-hype about RO water... I live in Michigan (one of the green areas on that map someone posted) and we have pretty hard water. I couldn't tell you the GH/KH of it, as it is off the little chart in my water test kit... (unless I'm doing something wrong...)

Anyways... my question is (and this may sound dumb) but would it be beneficial to just add one of those screw-on filters to your faucet in order to filter some of the impurities out while leaving the nutrients? I'm curious about this because I set my tank up in august of last year. Up until about a week ago, I had relatively no water problems. Last week, however, my tank suddenly started to look as if someone poured a glass of milk in the water. I can only suspect that it had something to do with the water out of the tap. Maybe a change in the season brought on some new bacteria...? I blacked my tank out for 2-3 days, and the tank looks like a whole different world. The water is sparkling clear.

I am wondering if anyone knows anything about thos PUR or Brita faucet filters and if they would be beneficial to use when adding water to a planted tank? Could they help buffer the occasional water differences encountered with city water from the tap? What else can we hard water sufferers do to buffer our tap water somewhat? (without spending lots of bling on these fancy filters and lazers and whatnot...) 

Thanks for the help!
AB


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

plantbrain said:


> Why take nutrients out and then add it back again?


If you want to grow species like _tonina_ and you have high KH?

If you want soft water and have high GH?

If you want the ability to precisely control your water chemistry and therefore have the freedom to grow whatever your heart desires without beling limited by your tap water parameters?


----------



## banderbe (Oct 10, 2005)

Hypancistrus said:


> If you want to grow species like _tonina_ and you have high KH?
> 
> If you want soft water and have high GH?
> 
> If you want the ability to precisely control your water chemistry and therefore have the freedom to grow whatever your heart desires without beling limited by your tap water parameters?


All three of those reasons are why I just bought an RO unit. My water has GH 22 and KH 18. Plus, I like knowing that I will never have to wonder in the back of my mind if the local water supply is going to suddenly change on me, sending my tank into a tailspin.


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Cheese Sandwich said:


> I'm thinking that RO is a good route to go because it provides a consistent & predictable starting point re water chemistry - that is, when you make a new batch of water, as long as you follow the script re starting with RO water then dosing it, then you know exactly what's going into your tank, and it's the same every time (without constantly having to test). You needn't worry about fluctuations in tap parameters, nor about icky stuff that your tests don't measure.



Couldnt have said it better myself. In reef keeping this is why RO/DI is the only way to go. Sure you have folks suggesting using tap water, and likewise you have reef killers.

Removing minerals out and putting them back in...is one way to look at it. Well I see it as getting pure source water and knowing exactly what your putting in...like stated above.

Soon enough I will be able to answer all those questions to debate this more intelligently but for now I will just back off and just state my opinion.


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

Just to throw in my two cents that map is a little off. I live in So. NY and according to the charts I should have moderately hard water 3.5-7 grains per gallon, but in actuality my tap water has a KH of 0 and a GH of about 2-3 degrees- been that way for years.


----------



## ThatNewGuy (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't think that map is referring to municipal water supplies. They must be talking about groundwater which is in effect well water. They list my area as Hard water but I couldn't tell from the baking soda I have to use to get the KH up.


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

i just bought RO-DI for my salty tank. in CA the waters so hard and pool tasting that you need to buy water. and rather than pay $6 of water per week its worth it to spend the $100 to get a RO-DI system and not worry. plus anytime i want to drink water, i just turn on my tap connected to the RO-DI. its sweet! only junk thing is that the filters and membrane cost $60 a year. but if you consider 52 weeks in a year times $6 a week, thats $312 a year on water. vs $60 a year plus initial cost. ive heard of people using tap water for salt water tanks but it sounds kind of risky, scary.

but for my planted tank, i just toss in tap water and add the water conditioner. with salt water tanks theres more at risk, more factors, etc. esp when u consider how much more expensive it can be! plus ive been using tap water on my tank for a few years now and everythings fine still.


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

mecgeorgeneo said:


> i just bought RO-DI for my salty tank. in CA the waters so hard and pool tasting that you need to buy water. and rather than pay $6 of water per week its worth it to spend the $100 to get a RO-DI system and not worry. plus anytime i want to drink water, i just turn on my tap connected to the RO-DI. its sweet! only junk thing is that the filters and membrane cost $60 a year. but if you consider 52 weeks in a year times $6 a week, thats $312 a year on water. vs $60 a year plus initial cost. ive heard of people using tap water for salt water tanks but it sounds kind of risky, scary.
> 
> but for my planted tank, i just toss in tap water and add the water conditioner. with salt water tanks theres more at risk, more factors, etc. esp when u consider how much more expensive it can be! plus ive been using tap water on my tank for a few years now and everythings fine still.


I dont mean to be acting as the RO/DI Ambassador or anything but....You shouldnt have to replace the membrane every year. Unless your water is extremely hard. Use a membrane flush valve and periodically flush the membrane, I flush mine every month or so. According to my schedule I will be repacing my membrane every 3 years. You should invest in a TDS meter to check the RO membrane performance, the $25 meter could save you the cost of a new membrane. I will be staggering the carbon block filter replacements a little earlier then planned because of the risk involved. RO membranes do not remove chlorine, I am relying on the carbon block filters for that and I dont want to gamble.

I like to think about the SW thing...the reef issue...I like to carry those beliefs over onto FW. I still think the same things matter they just arent magnified as much because the livestock isnt as sensitive. I am not a biologist, I am just a simple minded fish keeper...thats what my gut tells me.

Ive made the switch to RO/DI and I am not going back. I have alot of research to do now on reconstructing my RO water for planted tanks.

I completely understand the anti-RO/DI on a planted tank forum, I wouldnt have ever gone RO/DI if I only kept planted tanks.

I also have a plain RO water filter, installed under the sink in the kitchen with a faucet. Its the RO/DI water that rumors say not to drink. RO water without deionization is just fine to drink and is what is in the bottle water machine at my work. The deionization process strips the water and makes it almost "aggressive" hence the rumors it will suck you dry of minerals if you drink it.


----------



## Alight (Dec 10, 2005)

Actually, straight RO water is just fine to drink. It won't hurt you, it just tastes like s#$^%t. Putting back just a little calcium carbonate, magnesium sulfate, etc. solves the problem as coca-cola company will tell you as they sell it for a $ per bottle, thankyou.

BTW, http://theh2oguru.zoovy.com/category/ro_membranes.membranesanddescription/

sells nice units and replacement membranes for a good price. (No conflict of interest--I'm just a satisfied buyer).

I wouldn't use one for the plants, but do use it for my Discus, particularly for my breeding tanks. No eggs would hatch without it.

I just add back tap water to get the GH and pH I want.


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

we kind of skimped on the upgrades like tds meter and auto shut off etc when buying it but will soon invest in it. thanks for the advice on flushing the membrane. it'll save $$$. 

i understand how you feel about the same idea from sw being transferred over to fw. our plants are definently not as sensitive as sw corals. (example: i moved my acro over to the other side of the tank and now it's bleaching... same water, same light amount, different rock)...*sigh*
its kind of scary sometimes when you consider what's actually in the tap water and how it smells. but my fish and plants are healthy so i don't see the need to change just yet. although i wonder if it has any negative effects over long periods of time tho like 5-10 years.


----------



## johnpfaff (Oct 18, 2013)

Thread so old, probably no replies...

Re-tested tap water this A.M. after setting out for 48 hours, Kh 29, Gh less than 1. I can't imagine plants or fish liking this without RO / DI water heavily added - even then, not so sure...


----------

